# Detailing Order



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Wash first then....

Paint Cleanser 1st or polish 1st then cleanser?

I know wax is last


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hark said:


> Wash first then....
> 
> Paint Cleanser 1st or polish 1st then cleanser?
> 
> I know wax is last


 1 wash
2 clay bar if it needs it
3 wash & dry
4 paint cleaner :wink: 
5 top wax


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Wash first then....
> ...


Trev the car is in the garage if you want to pop round while we are away. :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


 been their Andy  Val gave me a key a while back :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Mate you haven't included polish in there....

Car was only clayed 2 months ago so doesn't need it.

Just want to know where to fit polish in.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No need to wash after claying


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> No need to wash after claying


   

Yes !!! wash and dry after claying , full of soap/fluid clay :? :?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Hark said:


> Mate you haven't included polish in there....
> 
> Car was only clayed 2 months ago so doesn't need it.
> 
> Just want to know where to fit polish in.


My routine if Im going to polish the car (I only do it twice a year):

Foam
Wash Wheels
Rinse
Wash
Loosly dry
Clay
Quick wash
Dry thoroughly including a spin around the block - gets the water out the doors and mirrors
Paint cleaner
Polish
Wax x2 including wheels

If youve only clayed the car 2 months ago leave out the red ones


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Or..

Wash wheels,
wash car
gentle pat down with cloth
clay the car ( if needed )
Wash the car again ( if Clayed )
Polish ( if needed, to lose scratches and marring from claying use a polisher if you can )
Paint cleanse,
detail spray ( to remove any dusting from polish & cleanser )
Sealant ( car lack )
Glaze if you want
Wax, few coats, a couple of hours between..

Well that would be what I would do..


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

qstix said:


> Or..
> 
> Wash wheels,
> wash car
> ...


I'm quite similar to the above and depending on the scratches/swirls use a couple of Menzerna products. 
Paint cleanse
Sealant (Klasse)
Wax x 2

(stand back & admire) - then look around at the twitching curtains of the neighbours watching the "sad git" :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > No need to wash after claying
> ...


 :lol: steady Dave, i always wash the car after claying as dave say's gets rid of all the old muck on the car :wink:


----------



## egTT (May 11, 2008)

just wondering guys, why wash the wheels before the car? Doesnt the dirt from the car dirty the wheels as it falls? :?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

egTT said:


> just wondering guys, why wash the wheels before the car? Doesnt the dirt from the car dirty the wheels as it falls? :?


Not if you rinse properly.

If you do the alloys last then there is a very good chance you will spray brake dust infested water over the bodywork and have to rewash some panels.

I always wash the alloys first, starting at the rear and then chuck the dirty water and start with fresh stuff for the car.


----------



## egTT (May 11, 2008)

ah, got you. I just hand wash + rinse the wheels so no water to splash up onto the clean car.

Why is it that birds wait until you clean the car to use it as a toilet!? :x I rinsed it off within the day but has still left a mark if i look closely - should this disappear with a good clean and polish?


----------

